# emerge --sync configurato correttament SYNC non funziona

## Mikycol

```
localhost *** # emerge --sync

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://1.0.0.0/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(244) [rece                                            iver=2.6.9]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 1 of 3 with rsync://1.0.0.0/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(244) [rece                                            iver=2.6.9]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 2 of 3 with rsync://1.0.0.0/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(244) [receiver=2.6.9]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 3 of 3 with rsync://1.0.0.0/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(244) [receiver=2.6.9]

!!! Rsync has not successfully finished. It is recommended that you keep

!!! trying or that you use the 'emerge-webrsync' option if you are unable

!!! to use rsync due to firewall or other restrictions. This should be a

!!! temporary problem unless complications exist with your network

!!! (and possibly your system's filesystem) configuration.
```

Non riesco a capire come mai, l'unica cosa strana che ho notato è "rsync://1.0.0.0/gentoo-portage"

Qualcuno sa aiutarmi grazieLast edited by Mikycol on Tue Oct 02, 2007 8:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

rileggi la guida all'installazione... o scen (devel preposto alla traduzione italiana della documentazione ed abituale frequentatore di questo forum) inizia a porsi quesiti esistenziali  :Laughing: 

hai dimenticato di configurare l'rsync server in /etc/make.conf , il mio è

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

comunque benvenuto nel forum e per il futuro evita il crossposting, se ti beccano ti crocefiggono in sala mensa.  :Wink: 

Non è assolutamente vietato ma... cum grano salis (ricordi Giovannino Guareschi?)

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> comunque benvenuto nel forum e per il futuro evita il crossposting, se ti beccano ti crocefiggono in sala mensa. 
> 
> Non è assolutamente vietato ma... cum grano salis (ricordi Giovannino Guareschi?)

 

hehehehehe  :Razz: 

----------

## Elbryan

Se stai dietro ad un proxy (che ne so, tipo all'uni) dai un

```

export RSYNC_PROXY="indirizzo.del.proxy:porta"

```

 :Smile: 

----------

## Mikycol

O_o vi assicuro che lho letta O_o, ho mio dio..

Scusate per farmi perdonare mi metterò in ginocchio sui ceci in sala mensa.

Ps. Grazie per il benvenuto  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

Inizia con il ricordardi di editare il tuo primo messaggio ed aggiungere il [risolto] al titolo ed aggiungere un messaggio nel quale spieghi cosa non andava e come hai risolto (non tanto per vedere se ho indovinato io o Elbryan, possono benissimo essere entrambe le cose, ma perchè così facendo una ricerca si possono trovare le risposte).

Tra l'altro cambierei il titolo in "emerge --sync ed emerge-webrsync puntano a 1.0.0.0 e non funzionano" tanto per pignoleggiare un poco.

vedi che RSYNC_PROXY la puoi anche aggiungere a make.conf

----------

## Elbryan

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Inizia con il ricordardi di editare il tuo primo messaggio ed aggiungere il [risolto] al titolo ed aggiungere un messaggio nel quale spieghi cosa non andava e come hai risolto (non tanto per vedere se ho indovinato io o Elbryan, possono benissimo essere entrambe le cose, ma perchè così facendo una ricerca si possono trovare le risposte).
> 
> Tra l'altro cambierei il titolo in "emerge --sync ed emerge-webrsync puntano a 1.0.0.0 e non funzionano" tanto per pignoleggiare un poco.
> 
> vedi che RSYNC_PROXY la puoi anche aggiungere a make.conf

 

piccolo dubbio, nel caso io lo inserisca nel make.conf .. andrebbe sempre a verificarlo?

Io ad esempio necessito dell'RSYNC_PROXY all'uni, ed ogni volta lo eseguo a mano..

Se lo aggiungessi al make.conf avrei qualche problema a casa?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   Inizia con il ricordardi di editare il tuo primo messaggio ed aggiungere il [risolto] al titolo ed aggiungere un messaggio nel quale spieghi cosa non andava e come hai risolto (non tanto per vedere se ho indovinato io o Elbryan, possono benissimo essere entrambe le cose, ma perchè così facendo una ricerca si possono trovare le risposte).
> 
> Tra l'altro cambierei il titolo in "emerge --sync ed emerge-webrsync puntano a 1.0.0.0 e non funzionano" tanto per pignoleggiare un poco.
> 
> vedi che RSYNC_PROXY la puoi anche aggiungere a make.conf 
> ...

 

lo inserisci ci piazzi un # davanti quando non sei all'uni, viceversa lo togli, comunque dubito che all'uni riesci a fare il sync, o almeno spero per te sia configurata in modo da riuscirci.

ciauz

----------

## Elbryan

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *Elbryan wrote:*    *djinnZ wrote:*   Inizia con il ricordardi di editare il tuo primo messaggio ed aggiungere il [risolto] al titolo ed aggiungere un messaggio nel quale spieghi cosa non andava e come hai risolto (non tanto per vedere se ho indovinato io o Elbryan, possono benissimo essere entrambe le cose, ma perchè così facendo una ricerca si possono trovare le risposte).
> 
> Tra l'altro cambierei il titolo in "emerge --sync ed emerge-webrsync puntano a 1.0.0.0 e non funzionano" tanto per pignoleggiare un poco.
> 
> vedi che RSYNC_PROXY la puoi anche aggiungere a make.conf 
> ...

 

ti assicuro che riesco  :Smile:  non riesco a fare l'emerge-webrsync ma se exporto l'rsync_proxy riesco a fare emerge --sync senza problemi.

Allora ci piazzerò il # davanti.

Thanks ^^

----------

## djinnZ

potresti mettere export RSYNC_PROXY... nello script di init per esempio, in make.conf è definitivo mentre come variabile ambiente vale solo localmente (quindi potrebbe non andare in qualche shell o con qualche utente, dipende da dove e come lo definisci).

Dai uno sguardo alle funzioni postup, preup e simili in net.example, potebbe interessarti.

----------

## Elbryan

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> potresti mettere export RSYNC_PROXY... nello script di init per esempio, in make.conf è definitivo mentre come variabile ambiente vale solo localmente (quindi potrebbe non andare in qualche shell o con qualche utente, dipende da dove e come lo definisci).
> 
> Dai uno sguardo alle funzioni postup, preup e simili in net.example, potebbe interessarti.

 

non uso il conf di net perché sennò network manager diventa geloso e non mi fa navigare ..

----------

## djinnZ

e guarda meglio che in network manager dovrebbe esserci qualcosa di simile...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Mikycol

non è per cattiveria ma io non ho risolto  :Sad: 

Ho analizzato il problema e ora vi posto il mio quesito  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:  ma il dns è configurato correttamente?

----------

## Mikycol

Ho portato il mio portatile in ufficio lho collegato alla wifi dell'ufficio e ho lanciato emerge --sync e funziona tutto O_o

a casa invece non riesce a risolvere i dns come rsync.europe.gentoo.org, mentre se navigo su internet o faccio un ping www.google.it risolve tutto correttamente.

Siccome a casa ho un bel router, per caso va aperta qualche porta particolare???

Grazie a tutti.

----------

## djinnZ

usa opendns... fai prima e ti eviti scocciature.

Tanto per curiosità, che connessione adsl hai? Non è che stai usando dei vecchi dns non più mantenuti, sia wind che tiscali un annetto fa li hanno cambiati se non ricordo male.

Le porte sul router servono per le connessioni in uscita in genere, su alcuni modelli (parlando sempre di apparati "casalinghi") puoi filtrare ma dovrebbe risponderti host unreachable o qualcosa del genere non farti puntare a 1.0.0.0.

----------

## Mikycol

uso tele2, non vorrei dire una cazzata, ma è settato per farseli dare alla connesione i dns.

Considerando che in ufficio la rete è più protetta mi chiedo come sia possibile che riesco a far funzionare tutto -.-

----------

## djinnZ

ma se fai un ping www.gentoo.org?

ed un ping rsync.europe.gentoo.org?

se ti riporta 1.0.0.0 è un errore del dns di teledue (sempre possibile). Quanto torni a casa prova ad usare opendns e se funziona l'unica è segnalare il guasto.

In che senso in ufficio è più protetta?! Protezione non è sinonimo di impossibilità a connettersi.

Anche se un deficiente quando gli ho chiesto di aprirmi la porta rsync (in ingresso) è saltato su scandalizzato perchè è una violazione grave alla sicurezza, secondo lui.

----------

## Mikycol

protetta nel senso che l'amministratore di rete limita i servizi che possono andare verso la rete esterna..

Per curiosità quallè la porta in ingreso per rsync?? forse il mio problema è quello..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> MessaggioInviato: Mer Ott 03, 2007 12:32 pm    Oggetto:
> 
> ma se fai un ping www.gentoo.org?
> ...

 

a questo posso risponderti, il ping risolve correttamente l'indirizzo ip e pinga senza errori, ecco perchè sto diventando pazzo anche il traceroute funziona bene, è solo rsync credo che non funziona  :Sad: 

----------

## djinnZ

873? In ogni caso non credo possa essere un problema di porta. Se è bloccata l'errore dovrebbe essere per host irragiungibile non perchè ti spara su un indirizzo assurdo.

Piuttosto può essere che visto che rsync... risponde a diversi indirizzi ip il database dns del tuo provvider lo abbia rifiutato o che semplicemente sia in errore.

Ti ripeto di provare con un altro dns così isoli il problema.

----------

## Mikycol

ok appena sono a casa provo opendns e poi ti faccio sapere  :Smile: 

----------

## Mikycol

Ho provato gli opendns e tutto funziona bene, ma siccome sono dell'idea che se le cose vengono costruite per funzionare in una certa maniera, devono funzionare forzatamente in quella maniera, ho preso i dns che la rete mi ha mandato all'atto della connessione del router e li ho messi al posto di quelli di opendns, e indovina un pò funziona anche così..

Quindi i dns che tele2 mi manda sono funzionanti, quello che non capisco come mai non mi funziona bene emerge, in più ti aggiungo una chicca, dopo che ho fatto l'emerge di portage (aggiornandolo all'ultima versione) ora emerge --sync funziona bene sia usando gli opendns che senza, ma quando a vado ad installare mi fa questo:

```
Emerging (1 of 1) sci-mathematics/euler-1.61.0 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/euler-1.61.0.tgz'

--20:18:51-- http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/euler-1.61.0.tgz

=> `/usr/portage/distfiles/euler-1.61.0.tgz'

Risoluzione di distfiles.gentoo.org in corso... 1.0.0.0

Connessione a distfiles.gentoo.org|1.0.0.0:80... fallito: Timeout della connessione.

Altro tentativo in corso.
```

quindi si ripresenta lo stesso problema che aveva emerge --sync prima di aggiornare portage

Hai qualche idea??

----------

## djinnZ

usi un router che ti ha fornito teledue? Mi pare sempre un problema di NAT/DNS.

Guardacaso sia distfiles che rsync hanno registrati diversi indirizzi ip.

Nota bene che se hai cambiato in resolv.conf i dns senza spegnere il computer hai continuato ad usare l'ip in cache.

Per risolvere subito potresti impostare GENTOO_MIRRORS in make.conf od usare il pacchetto app-portage/mirrorselect (che tra l'altro ti farebbe usare solo i mirror più veloci invece di uno a caso sul pianeta).

----------

## Mikycol

No il router lho comprato io, è un dlink dsl g604t, lo uso da qualche anno e sotto window non mi ha mai dato problemi, e nemmeno con altre distribuzioni linux, l'unico problema che ho riscontrato è questo con emerge  :Sad: 

----------

